# Today’s pork, Trichinosis, and Charcuterie



## oil99 (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m venturing into the dry aged world and have noticed that many recipes seem to follow the same process as fresh, cold/hot smoked sausages or whole meats. Besides the obvious differences of cure 1 vs 2, starter cultures etc, my question is regarding handling of the meat. Some say pork should be frozen 20-30 days prior to making any dry cured product. Is this still the norm with today’s pork products?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2018)

Someone mentioned all of the pork that comes from the BIG slaughter facilities is flash frozen...   Don't know if that's true ...   Can't imagine shipping pork 2,000 miles in a RR car from Iowa to the coast without being frozen...
Freezing wild game etc....  depending on temperature below zero, 5-10 days should be plenty...  I think I remember that from somewhere...  Soooo  ...   20-30 days would be excellent...


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 25, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Someone mentioned all of the pork that comes from the BIG slaughter facilities is flash frozen...   Don't know if that's true ...   Can't imagine shipping pork 2,000 miles in a RR car from Iowa to the coast without being frozen...
> Freezing wild game etc....  depending on temperature below zero, 5-10 days should be plenty...  I think I remember that from somewhere...  Soooo  ...   20-30 days would be excellent...


Dave- I think 5-10 days below zero was for killing parasites in fish, even though you  supply us with a multitude of information on food safety which is very much appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks   GW....   So I found an APHIS technical bulletin in my collection on stuff...

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/trichinae/docs/fact_sheet.htm

...Interesting note about microwave ovens..  I never knew that fact...


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 25, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Thanks   GW....   So I found an APHIS technical bulletin in my collection on stuff...
> 
> https://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/trichinae/docs/fact_sheet.htm
> 
> ...Interesting note about microwave ovens..  I never knew that fact...


WOW Dave , nice info Post, had to get out the cheaters, As usual great info.


----------



## oil99 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you for the response and information, and as you said the microwave aspect was very interesting.

I'm guessing from what I see a lot of people just use fresh pork and don't do any extra deep freezing. Several books mention it, but the practice is rarely talked about in online forums.


----------

